# Cave eyes



## Drake (Oct 28, 2006)

Has anyone ever created the cave eyes effect? You know like in the old bugs bunny cartoons where they'd have the dark woods and blinking eyes looking at them. I've seen instructions for how to do it, but circuit boards and wiring are out of my league right now. I was trying to think about how to do it with just blinking Christmas lights.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Here is someone who made eyes out of x-mas lights and film canisters...

http://members.aol.com/Smessin983/Halloween/Eyes.html


----------



## airscapes (Oct 3, 2006)

couple of years back before I made a FCG for the upstairs window, I had eyes in the upstairs windows. Just get black construction paper(enought to cover all windows in a room facing the haunt) cut different shaped eyes in a random patten just like warner bros did with bugs. Then cover the eyes with green red and white tissue paper. Assuming you cut the black paper to fit the windows so no light get out around the edges, tape them in place. Use a low wattage light in the room to make the eyes come to life.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

cowlicious sells cave eyes I'm thinking about getting this year. http://www.cowlacious.com/LightProd.htm


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Wow almost forgot about those


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

airscapes said:


> couple of years back before I made a FCG for the upstairs window, I had eyes in the upstairs windows. Just get black construction paper(enought to cover all windows in a room facing the haunt) cut different shaped eyes in a random patten just like warner bros did with bugs. Then cover the eyes with green red and white tissue paper. Assuming you cut the black paper to fit the windows so no light get out around the edges, tape them in place. Use a low wattage light in the room to make the eyes come to life.


Thanks for the idea. A low cost, easy way to make your windows look creepy!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> cowlicious sells cave eyes I'm thinking about getting this year. http://www.cowlacious.com/LightProd.htm


 This is the kit that I have... I was hoping to get it put together this last weekend, but
the wife's honey do list was too long to git'r done.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

how many sets of eyes did ya get?


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

I got four sets of the regular red leds.

I'm going to get maybe three little rat props and one raven prop to put the leds in.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Got my kit put together per the instructions... found a power supply that was in the correct
range and configuration... went to fire up my new toy and it didn't work the way it was 
supposed to... 

Double checked everything, everything appeared to be correct according to the instructions... 
called Carl at Cowlacious and we discovered that the instructions I had were for the Rev B 
board and my kit had the Rev C board.

The instructions have you adding a couple of jumpers that didn't need to be there... 

Long story short, Carl is sending out a complete assembled board at no charge!









Thought I'd post about the excellent customer service I got from Cowlacious!









Will buy from again!


----------

